# TBH honeycomb pic



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

The TBH is really kicking into high gear with honey production. There are four more like the one pictured already, 100% capped honey. Looks like I will be able to harvest honey this fall!
How's your TBH doing?


----------



## keswickb (Jun 8, 2012)

Thats nice.Think Im going to go foundation next year with the lang.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Beautiful! My bees hated TBH, so, I forced to be Lang... I am converting it in the "TB-style"... I am using only top bars from the standard frame. On the pic - frameless, foundationless top bar from the bees, who hated TBH. Sergey
P.S. I personally love TBH but my bees ... sad


----------



## AkDan (Apr 13, 2012)

nice pics!!!

My one hive is doing ok....I dont have a lot of honey in the strong hive but I do have a load of capped workers/drones and tons of bees! I pulled the last bar out again. It had a band of honey at the top and a section of capped drones and I assume drone larva around it. 

My weak hive has a ton of stores from feeding still. I've backed off a bit now for the past couple weeks feeding intermitently. The queens laying OK, nothing fantastic. 

Was kind of hoping I'd get a bar of honey out of the strong hive...so far if these temps dont start warming up and or stop raining I probably wont, we're on the down swing now, early/mid august its time to start feeding for winter depending on weather.


----------



## Che Guebuddha (Feb 4, 2012)

Mr.Beeman congrats on your success 

are you planning to winter feed the bees with their honey or sugar? If honey, then how much do you leave behind. I read somewhere that 15kg is the norm. 
If one top bar is approx 1,5kg that means 10 Top Bars wih honey + approx 10 bars with Brood makes 20 Top Bars to be left behind. Im still not sure how to do this since I just started beekeeping this May 

Good luck


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Thanks Ed,
It is my understanding that a typical hive requires 60lbs of honey to over winter in my area.
15kg = 33lbs so I'm looking at 6-7 bars of honey to leave in the hive.


----------

